# Audio Of A Shabad Needed!



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 8, 2006)

Posting on behalf of a friend...


 i got the translation of the shabad, i need the audio of this shabad......

its on sikhsangat.com as well under general section

can anyone find me the shabad that goes like "darshan dekh jeeva gur tera pooran karam hoe prabh mera" 

was watching some real old viah video and that was played (going back 12 years now lol). im not sure who the raagi singh is, but he also sings "lakh khushiya paatshahiya je satgur nadar karae" which is normally heard at the beginning of any viah da video. 

the shabad im after was played after the happy couple got married and everyone tries to smother them with garlands lol. 

but either way....

found "darshan dekh jeeva gur tera pooran karam hoe prabh mera" so amazing, can anyone put the translation from STTM up as well anywhere?

Bhul Chukke Muaff


----------



## simpy (Aug 8, 2006)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Posting on behalf of a friend...
> 
> 
> i got the translation of the shabad, i need the audio of this shabad......
> ...


 
*Respected CaramelChoclate Ji,*

*Shabad by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji is available on the following site.*

*http://database.01-mp3search.com/top53-darshan-dekh-jeeva.html*


*Following Translations are from Sikhi To The Max.*


*ang 742*

*Page 742*




​

*soohee mehulaa** 5 *

*Soohee, Fifth Mehl:*


*dhurusun dh**aekh jeevaa gur thaeraa*
*Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan, I live.*




*poorun kurum hoe prubh maeraa*



*My karma is perfect, O my God. ||1||*












*eih baenunthee sun prubh maerae*

*Please, listen to this prayer, O my God.*








*dhaehi naam kar apunae chaerae*

*Please bless me with Your Name, and make me Your chaylaa, Your disciple. ||1||Pause||*








*apunee suran raakh prubh dhaathae*

*Please keep me under Your Protection, O God, O Great Giver.*








*gur prusaadh kinai virulai jaathae*

*By Guru's Grace, a few people understand this. ||2||*








*sunuhu bino prubh maerae meethaa*

*Please hear my prayer, O God, my Friend.*



*churun kumul vuseh**i maerai cheethaa*


*May Your Lotus Feet abide within my consciousness. ||3||*








*naanuk eaek kurai arudhaa**s *


*Nanak makes one prayer:*









*visur naahee poorun gunuthaa**s *

*may I never forget You, O perfect treasure of virtue. ||4||18||24||*






*Guru Bhala Karey*​


			
				CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> Posting on behalf of a friend...
> 
> 
> i got the translation of the shabad, i need the audio of this shabad......
> ...


 
*Respected CaramelChoclate Ji,*

*Shabad by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji is available on the following site.*

*http://database.01-mp3search.com/top53-darshan-dekh-jeeva.html*


*Following Translations are from Sikhi To The Max.*


*ang 742*
*Page 742*

*soohee mehulaa 5 *
*Soohee, Fifth Mehl:*


*dhurusun dhaekh jeevaa gur thaeraa*
*Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan, I live.*

*poorun kurum hoe prubh maeraa*
*My karma is perfect, O my God. ||1||*


*eih baenunthee sun prubh maerae*
*Please, listen to this prayer, O my God.*


*dhaehi naam kar apunae chaerae*
*Please bless me with Your Name, and make me Your chaylaa, Your disciple. ||1||Pause||*


*apunee suran raakh prubh dhaathae*
*Please keep me under Your Protection, O God, O Great Giver.*


*gur prusaadh kinai virulai jaathae*
*By Guru's Grace, a few people understand this. ||2||*


*sunuhu bino prubh maerae meethaa*
*Please hear my prayer, O God, my Friend.*

*churun kumul vusehi maerai cheethaa*
*May Your Lotus Feet abide within my consciousness. ||3||*

*naanuk eaek kurai arudhaas *
*Nanak makes one prayer:*


*visur naahee poorun gunuthaas *
*may I never forget You, O perfect treasure of virtue. ||4||18||24||*



*Guru Bhala Karey*


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Aug 8, 2006)

He says..

no thats not the one im looking for. yeah thanks for the translation much appreciate! but the specific person singing isnt who im looking for. im looking for the guy who also sings "lakh khusiya paatshaiya je satgur nadar karae" (many congratulations if the true guru blesses you). this can be heard at the beginning of any punjabi wedding video (going back maybe a few years but not sure if that shabad by the specific ragi singh is played now in any wedding video)
the person singing has a really soft voice, im presuming the audio im looking for was sung in the late seventies/early 80's, but defo before the 1990's


----------



## stupidjassi (Nov 7, 2007)

CaramelChocolate said:


> He says..
> 
> no thats not the one im looking for. yeah thanks for the translation much appreciate! but the specific person singing isnt who im looking for. im looking for the guy who also sings "lakh khusiya paatshaiya je satgur nadar karae" (many congratulations if the true guru blesses you). this can be heard at the beginning of any punjabi wedding video (going back maybe a few years but not sure if that shabad by the specific ragi singh is played now in any wedding video)
> the person singing has a really soft voice, im presuming the audio im looking for was sung in the late seventies/early 80's, but defo before the 1990's



Hi , Yeah that video is avaliable on youtube (YouTube - Lakh Khusia Pathshaiyan - WaheGuru Network TV)

I know you are talking about this shabad. coz i also love this shabad! but the only prob is that its half version. let me know if you find it in full version


thanks
stupidjassi


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Try to find from here:*





Dya Singh (Australia) - Lakh Khushian Patsahian
Bhai Gurmail Singh (Amritsar) - Lakh Khushiya Patshaiya
Diwan Singh Maskin (Bombay) - Lakh Khushiya Patshaiya
Jasbir Singh Fakkar (Patiala) - Lakh Khushiya Pathshaiya
Bhai Gurdial Singh Paras - Lakh Khusia Patshaiyaa
*Bhai Devinder and Mohinder Partap Singh - Lakh Khushian*
Bhai Devinder Singh Gurdaspuri - Lakh Kushee-Aa Paatishaahee-Aa
Anuradha Paudwal - Lakh Khusian Paat Shahian
Bhai Ravinder Singh - Lakh Kushian Paat Shahian
*Bhai Gopal Singh Ragi - Lakh Khushian Patsahian*


Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji (Srinagar Wale) - Darshan Dekh Jeeva
Various Ragis - Darshan Dekh Jeeva Gur Tera




*Bhai Devinder and Mohinder Partap Singh - Darshan Dekh Jiwan*
Wahe Guru Kaur - Darshan Dekh
*Bhai Gopal Singh Ragi - Darshan Dekh Jivan Guru Tera*


----------

